# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La energía nuclear lideró la generación eléctrica en España en 2015

## F. Lázaro

http://www.expansion.com/empresas/en...46e8b4618.html




> Energía
> *
> La energía nuclear lideró la generación eléctrica en España en 2015*
> 
> Actualizado: 03/01/201612:46 horas
> 
> Fue la fuente que más aportó al sistema español en 2015, con un 21,9%, seguida por el carbón (20,3%), según datos de Red Eléctrica de España (REE).
> 
> A estas energías les siguieron la eólica (19%), la hidráulica (11%), la cogeneración y otros (10,6%), el ciclo combinado (10,1%), la solar (5,1%) y la térmica renovable (2%).
> ...

----------

Jonasino (06-ene-2016),Los terrines (05-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Así, en 2015, la energía nuclear ocupa el primer puesto al haber producido el 20,8% de la electricidad en nuestro país (datos de Foro Nuclear con la información del Avance 2015 de REE). Este valor es superior al del año 2014, en el que las centrales nucleares también fueron la primera fuente con la generación del 20,48% de la electricidad.
> 
> Con una potencia instalada en 2015 de 7.864,7 MW, el 7,26% del total, los siete reactores operativos actualmente en España resultan esenciales para la estabilidad del sistema eléctrico al estar siempre disponibles (24 horas 365 días al año). Concretamente en 2015, los datos reflejan que ha funcionado 7.744 horas, el 88,4% del total.
> 
> En referencia a la demanda de energía eléctrica en 2015, ha sido de 262.871 GWh, un 1,8% más que en 2014. Una vez corregida la influencia del calendario y las temperaturas, la demanda de energía eléctrica fue un 1,6% superior a la registrada en 2014.
> 
> En la última década, señala el Presidente de Foro Nuclear, Antonio Cornadó, "la energía nuclear ha producido alrededor de la quinta parte de la electricidad generada en España, consolidándose como una fuente de generación indispensable en la cesta eléctrica española por su fiabilidad y la garantía de suministro que ofrece al sistema".
> 
> Respecto a la producción de electricidad sin emisiones contaminantes generada en España, la procedente del parque nuclear ha supuesto el 37% (3,6 puntos porcentuales más que en 2014). La nuclear es la fuente de suministro eléctrico que más colabora en el ahorro de emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero. Tras la Cumbre del Cambio Climático en París, parece evidente que la energía nuclear es una de las tecnologías que mejor pueden ayudar a frenar el cambio climático. España no podría cumplir sus compromisos en esta materia sin la aportación de la energía nuclear. El parque nuclear español evita cada año la emisión a la atmósfera de entre 45 y 55 Mt CO2.
> ...


Producción y potencia por tecnologías en el sistema eléctrico español en 2015



Fuente: Foro Nuclear con información del Avance 2015 y estadísticas diarias del sistema eléctrico de REE

----------

F. Lázaro (17-ene-2016),Los terrines (16-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016)

----------

